# Interest in RSI Grab Handles from GruvenParts.com ?



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK guys, here is the final design. 








We will match the existing finish from some parts Hollywood is sending me. We will supply this part with stainless steel internal hex socket head cap screws. It will quite simply look amazing! We can also do custom engraving, so let me know if interested and I can get price quote for you. It would help if you have a dxf file of the logo you want engraved, or at least a decent jpg to use. If you can provide dxf file of logo, it will be cheaper for you than if I must create it.
Pricing is set at $380 ea.
If you are interested in this part, pls contact me [email protected] to get your order in!
http://www.GruvenParts.com



_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:40 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Interest in RSI Grab Handles from GruvenParts.com ? (GruvenParts.com)*

Looks great but can't see paying $400 for one. I would love one to complete my RSI theme though.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Interest in RSI Grab Handles from GruvenParts.com ? (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Looks great but can't see paying $400 for one. I would love one to complete my RSI theme though. 

This piece is massive, it can't be done 'for cheap'. I think if u guys can get a "3" in front of the price u'll sell some.








BTW, I'll be using black allen bolts to replace those silver screws, so they'll match the bolts in the bar.








I have any easy one; I'd like a set of 4 small dimpled aluminum pieces to go in the center of the a/c vents to cover the little adjustment ummmm, thingies







, kinda like the Audi TT has.
I'd also like dimpled surrounds for the a/c-heater controls, like u see on the gauges below, and the dimpled parts on the sides of the steering wheel.










_Modified by Billsbug at 3:23 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone else?
Bill, send us email - [email protected]
If you can help us and we decide to build the part, we'll provide freebies.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

400$ is way steep...you should also make the rest of the aluminum pieces to go with the handle like the 2 smaller pieces around the speedometer (one which holds the flower vase) 
Me personally I cant see myself paying 400$ for aluminum grab handle that makes no sense to be in the car to begin with, I dont know what the RSI theme craze is around here but 400$ is a lot of money for that. I understand its expensive to make these, but I feel that it would be more complete with the rest of the 2 pieces around the speedometer and maybe the the 3 knobs as well. 
Hope you dont take this personal and value my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I dont know what the RSI theme craze is around here...

Cuz while VW is 'de-contenting' the NB, we'll be 're-contenting' ours!








C'mon man, do u see how much some guys spend on weird paint jobs and ICE to make tacky show cars? This is a tasty piece, as are all the uber-rare RSi parts.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

If i really wanted to make these parts i would have already trust me, to me they arent rare, as long as theres a picture, its enough to be not so rare anymore. A tasty piece it is to the right person, me personally i dont know why the NB has a grab handle to begin with.
And all this aluminum in a vert, makes me giggle even more.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_makes me giggle even more.

Teenage girls giggle, men chuckle.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Im partial to solid aluminum and all, but that grab handle looks incredible.
I will work on lowering price.
Others, pls post if you would be interested in the billet grab handle and other assorted goodies, and what you would be willing to pay.
Unfortunately I cant control price of aluminum, and that there is a hefty chunk of it.
Bill, I'll reply to your email this weekend. I'd like to be the 1 to supply NB owners with stuff like this, I just have to justify cost.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

That OEM RSI Part is *"Sick"*








Gotta get one. Gee maybe Santa's listening http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif ha ha.
I wonder if it comes with all the hardware to mount? I imagine this has to be a pretty straight forward / plug & play install, huh?
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

It must mount from the back, so I bet u have to remove the glove box to get behind the dash. I just swapped in an S glove box, I hope u have a 2" long torx screwdriver to remove the bolt inside the passenger door frame.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

on its own i think the RSi grab handle looks out of place. But along with the other matching items (vent surrounds, drivers side trim) I think it could look really great. Its also tough to base decision off of this forum alone as their are many more enthusiasts then just in the thread alone.s


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

I think most of these things/mods are "trial & error". I'm going on my third set of wheels & tires, trying to get the "look" and "feel" of my theme, just right.








As with everything else, I agree the grab bar could look out of place, depending on what someones interior theme is leaning toward. However, in my own personal case, it's something I'd be willing to try, and make work.
"Hollywood"


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Blech, vent surrounds.why bother?! -if only because they can almost never be installed properly. GPA already sells those anyway.
I also have to say, 400 for just a grab bar..is a bit steep. Consider most bug owners will bristle over the idea of paying that much for a single wheel







..let alone a interior trim bit, this can't possibly expected to sell more than a very modest volume.
I will say as much though: if it looked good enough, I just might pay for it, IF. that is, you considered designing a coordinating set of door handles as well.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
most bug owners will bristle over the idea of paying that much for a single wheel







..let alone a interior trim bit, 

And this........IMHO.............is what separates the men from the boys








And the truly *tasty* cars, from the everyday variety.








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
And this........IMHO.............is what separates the men from the boys








And the truly *tasty* cars, from the everyday variety.








"Hollywood"









which category do you fall in hollywood? The men category or the boys?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

It's obvious we've never met








Merry Christmas








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

Last January I friend of mine had one of these , and the2 door panels and seats from a RSI (that crashed), all of them in perfect shape, and if memory serves well he wanted like 1800 usd (a bargain for unobtainable parts if you ask) but I passed for various reasons:
The handle looks cool but is dangerous in the event of a crash.
The carbon fiber door panels requiered the switches on the door removes and installing manual window lifters.
the seats are made for racing so they look real cool, but a a PITA for everyday driving, the are too low and with minimumpading...
so mi RS is incomplete but I am happy with my desicion.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

Can you provide any details re: installing the grab bar? Were they able to use the mounting hardware from the "stock" unit, and how much of a PITA was it?
"Hollywood"


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

the original handle and the RSI grab bar are interchangeable they have the same screw points.
It very cold to the touch in th e morning and gets quite hot in th e sun, it looks very cool but its not "user friendly" since it has a square ish edges...
On a differnt note if you dont measure more than 6" and you seat in the RSI all the way to the back you cant reach the handle!!! (to show how low the seats are and how far back they can get!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

Same screw points / cool. Can you re-use the original screws from the stock handle to mount the RSI Handle?
What exactly is involved in getting to the screws?
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Same screw points / cool. Can you re-use the original screws from the stock handle to mount the RSI Handle?
What exactly is involved in getting to the screws?
"Hollywood"









1. The "RSi-style" grab handle mounts at the same point as the OEM handle, the heads on the OEM black torx screws are too big to fit inside the channel.
2. The "OEM-RSi" handle mounts thru the back, not thru the front, so I'd assume any bolt will work.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_ I'd assume any bolt will work.

Yo Bill,
Ya know what happens when you *assume*















"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (HollywoodsBug)*

I meant any bolt that fits into the rear of the handle.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (Billsbug)*

If you can machine a bend/curve in the far passenger's side of the handle, ala the RSI one, I think I'd be down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Especially after going through trying to get an OEM RSI handle with mounting hardware








P.S. And I agree with Bill about the black allen screws to mount it, so they match the others








"Hollywood"


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (HollywoodsBug)*

wouldnt you be able to make it into a 2- or 3-piece held together with long screws or something? Surely that would bring down the price.
Either way i wouldnt be interested bc i am a poor college student. 
wandered in this thread after going on gruvenparts.com and i have to say paul, your car is gorgeous. One of the cleanest ive seen in a while.
What wheels are yours?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

MM11-2's 
Those are BMW wheels I somehow found on 5x100 with right offset. 
Im still very interested in pursuing this grab handle, if only because I like making sh...t out of blocks of aluminum...
Hollywood I emailed you back.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I think Gavin at GPA is working on one too. You guys should really try to get this done. I know the first one to market with this, is gonna sell a few. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (Billsbug)*

yeah i want one


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (localcali)*

I'll keep everyone posted. I 've got somethin' up my sleeve








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (HollywoodsBug)*

Bar has been sent.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bar has been received








Its going on CMM thurs night and we'll send it back quickly.
Much thanks for help.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

edit -- see 1st post for final design


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:48 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Would obviously like to see what it looks like, as well as the installation/hardware, but I'd spend that!
"Hollywood"


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:26 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We can do the GPA version at that price. Im looking into the RSI version but not too impressed with how it mounts. I do love the generous edge radius towards the door though...playing with it now on the CAD screen so stay tuned...
Also going to my Carbon fiber vendor to see what it would take to build it from a nice carbon lay up...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Why not do the RSI version, but instead of having it mount like the RSI one, have two nice recessed torx bolts that just mount it from the front?
"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Yeah, it can be done in a nice way without making it complicated.
Flat-faced aluminum torx bolts would look great.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Absolutely!
"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I'll CAD that up see what it looks like








Someone go figure out how deep the threads go into dash. The bolt Bill sent with his GPA handle is like 50mm long...does the thing really thread that deep into the dash?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Paul,
I think the safest thing to do, is to have someone send you the bolts from the stock/OEM handle! Or perhaps pick two up from a VW Dealer, just so you're absolutely / 100% sure.
"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

edit -- see 1st post for final design


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:48 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Lookin' *REALLY GREAT* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope you can get the bolt thing straightend out. If this thing becomes a reality, and looks as good as it seems to be coming along, and is a *simple bolt on installation*, I'M DOWN.








A couple things. I hope the "finish", will be the same "brushed Aluminum" finish that will match the Interior TT stuff & that the holes have the nice little torx nuts in them ala:









"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:07 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Emails sent Paul.
"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, we'll be sure to have a nice polished AL finish, along with the torx or allen head bolts. I will post up a final assy pic with true rendering. Just dialing in the overall shape.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

It's not a polished finish though, it's more anodized.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*









Like this.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

The bolt is way too long in it's current design, which IMO is not correct for the bar. AFAIK, the only limit to how far u can screw it in is the length of the bolt.
U need to measure the distance from the bottom of the bar at the bolt hole BACK OUT to the front edge of the bar, then add 1/4" for the distance of the inset in the dash where the mounted threads begin. then add 1/2" or so to allow for threading into the dash, so u can figure out how much thread u need so the bolt runs FLUSH with the outside edge of the bar. The balance of the bolt will just be solid. The bolt head also needs to be a smidge smaller than the bolt hole so it fills it completely. 
The other option is to buy a standard bolt and use small washers.
BTW, why can't u guys get your hand on a New Beetle to try it out on?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_BTW, why can't u guys get your hand on a New Beetle to try it out on?

This does seem like it'd be the easiest & most logical way to be sure it's correct.
"Hollywood"


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:26 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

Atlanta isn't too far away from me..... I could perhaps be persuaded into comin up there one weekend for a test fitting.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

hey that wheel looks familiar


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*

And JFYI, the finish on the TT stuff (Vents & Shift Trim Ring), has a bit more of a "gloss" on it. More like a polished/brushed aluminum, as I said in the first place








"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

GruvenParts: A cheap investment would be a pair of Turbo S door pins ($20 on eBay). They have the right finish and you may be able to duplicate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

No, they really don't!








Not to sound like a real PITA, but do you have any TT accessories on your car???








The finish on them has more of a "Luster" than the stock Turbo "S" stuff. Believe me.............I have both!!
Not tryin' to sound like a P R _ _ K, but I'd really love for this handle to match my TT Vents and Shift surround.
"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Dude, chill the hell out. I'm just offering some advice.
No, I don't have any TT parts in my car, just a full set of Turbo S stuff that I want the handle to match. But obviously it seems that since 'Hollywood' has TT parts, then the whole run of handles have to match his interior.
Whatever.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Dude,
Didn't mean to sound like I was goin' "Off" on ya. I just thought we were both tryin to explain the same thing, two different ways. I didn't realize you were looking for a "different" particular finish than I was.
No harm, no foul. Maybe since these seem like they're going to be "one-off", made to order type pieces, Paul can provide a couple of different finishes, or perhaps one that's "in between" and compliments both the TT and Turbo "S" stuff.
Sorry............it's been a looooooooonnnnnnnng A _ _ day








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:39 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Your comment wasn't half as bad after I read it the second time, I kind of went off on you man, I'm sorry about that.
I'm not too fussy about the finish really, something that was a close match for both would be awesome though.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

edit -- see 1st post for final design


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:49 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

That looks really close, but can I make a few suggestions?
















The hole in the bar could be a bit smaller and more like the RSI handle. It's probably also a good idea to have the hole smaller so passengers don't get their fingers stick in there.








Also on the right end of the handle, it could be more rounded, like the RSI handle, with that curved surface:


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Very Good Points! 
And don't forget the radius on the inside corner as well:








Also, this may be premature, but I think all the little torx bolts should also be polished aluminum NOT black, as they appear in the rendering! (Again, like the TT Shift Surround)!
"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:00 AM 1-22-2008_


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:59 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

will do guys, give me a little more time and we'll make those changes. much thanks!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

edit -- see 1st post for final design


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:49 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Paul,
Just keeps getting better and better! Yes, I'd try increasing the "Fillets" a bit & see what it looks like. Also, for my money, I'd try increasing the thickness of the center bars, decreasing the "hole" a bit more. What does anyone else think?
My only suggestion on those small "polished" torx would be the World Impex schemetic part # I emailed you.
PM sent.
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:35 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Is the price still $400?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

ahhh..........always comes down to money ha ha








See Paul, they're lining up already to buy 'em. Personally, I don't want the price to be too low. That'll keep it a much more *exclusive* piece








"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Wanted to post this "Hi-Res" shot, as it very accurately shows the "finish" and "torx" bolts & you know what? Upon closer examination, they're not really *polished*. They're just silver/metal heads, but definitely *ain't black*!








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:14 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Wanted to post this "Hi-Res" shot, as it very accurately shows the "finish" and "torx" bolts & you know what? Upon closer examination, they're not really *polished*. They're just silver/metal heads, but definitely *ain't black*!

"Hollywood"









Black allen heads would be cooler, torx rhymes with dorks.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Black for you, "Silver" for moi








"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Also, for my money, I'd try increasing the thickness of the center bars, decreasing the "hole" a bit more. What does anyone else think?

Yep, it's better than it was, but try making that hole even smaller and the bars thicker like the RSI pic.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Black for you, "Silver" for moi








"Hollywood"









To tell u the truth, I'd like this bar in anodized black with silver allen bolts.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

edit -- see 1st post for final design


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:50 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Lookin' good. Can you do a "mock up" w/Silver bolts, just to humor me haha? Those black holes are driving me crazy & distorting my whole perception.
"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

looks awesome! make that thing


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*

I agree. I think we're 'bout ready for a drawing, no?
"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

edit -- see 1st post for final design


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:51 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh...........THANK YOU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Wider ribs (.6"wide each vs .4"wide for the GPA handle) - macguys suggestion
More radius coming into ribs (.75"R vs .5"R for the GPA handle) -- Hollywoods suggestion
What cha think? Once we get it looking how we want, I will make the dwg and send it over to the CNC shop for quote and let you know cost. Im guessing pricing will be upper 3s.


FYI, the handle I sent u is *not* from GPA, it's an 'old, used' one made by AutoTechnica Germany that I picked up recently from a guy parting out his NB.
I really like your new bar Paul and will order one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Bill, can u post a pic of the AutoTechnica one, just out of curiosity?
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Bill, can u post a pic of the AutoTechnica one, just out of curiosity?
"Hollywood"









It's like, ummm, in the very first post of this, ummm, thread dude.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Duhhhh......
Sorry, I don't like to go *backwards*








It's really no where near as nice as this one! Keep up the great work Paul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:59 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_It's really no where near as nice as this one! Keep up the great work Paul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, ur right, but if I hadn't picked it up we'd be a long way from getting a better one from Paul.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I'm a designer so maybe I'm being ultra-picky. Could the edges around the bolt holes be rounder and not so much of a defined edge? The rounder and more sculpted something is, the more expensive it looks.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

They do say: "God is in the Details"








"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_it's an 'old, used' one I picked up recently from a guy parting out his NB.

His name wasn't Lam, was it?















"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

No, but I know he has one too.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I never did really care for that handle! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'm so glad we found Paul & GruvenParts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I never did really care for that handle! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'm so glad we found Paul & GruvenParts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"









Hey, it's a lot better than that OEM 'leatherette' grab handle, but yeah, Paul's is da kine. Oh yeah, AutoTechnica grab handle FS!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Hey, it's a lot better than that OEM 'leatherette' grab handle

That's debatable.








"Hollywood"


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

Geez, all this RSi handle talk is making me want to actually get one....


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_Geez, all this RSi handle talk is making me want to actually get one....

Believe it or not, there are still brand new, unsold RSi's in Mexico.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Believe it or not, there are still brand new, unsold RSi's in Mexico.









Hehe, I meant the handle not the car.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_
Hehe, I meant the handle not the car.









Ummmm, I knew that!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

edit -- see 1st post for final design


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:50 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

It's a definite *YES* for one "personalized" one for "Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I'm pretty sure I'll pick one up. Is this a single-run thing, or will it be a regular product available on your site?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Ive edited the 1st post in this thread.
Pls post if you would be interested in buying. Pls help us get the #'s up to justify this project.
Thanks!!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Would I buy one in the few weeks? Probably not unless it's a limited run, I'm saving to shave and paint my car in April.
Would I buy one in the next 3-4 months? Of course I would, I'd be completely retarded not to.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

wow, i bet this part makes my bug sooooooooooooooooooo much faster. I wish I could blow cash on stupid stuff like this


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (MattP)*

its only stupid to you because your poor







I am out of things to buy and this is a cool upgrade when finishing the interior up







it also is much better for smashing your head on


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re:  (MattP)*

I used to think this stuff was stupid too, but these cool rare parts is what will really set our cars apart in a few years.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_wow, i bet this part makes my bug sooooooooooooooooooo much faster.









*"It's not how FAST you go, but HOW you go fast"*








"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

edit -- see 1st post for final design


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 7:51 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Billsbug - Definite
Hollywood - Definite
SomeMacGuy - Maybe


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Can't believe folks aren't jumpin' all over this? I was ready to buy an RSI handle for *$600.00* that didn't even just bolt right up to my car.
Granted this isn't an inexpensive piece, but if you think about it, would be one of the tastiest things you could do to your interior!
For that, I think it's well worth the price!
"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Bump for Monday~! Come on folks, lets get seven more orders so we can get this thing goin'! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_wow, i bet this part makes my bug sooooooooooooooooooo much faster. I wish I could blow cash on stupid stuff like this









Graphic designer.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Here's the correct black allen bolt, I'll post a pic when I get 'em screwed in, $2.70 for two including shipping: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1247 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Very nice Bill. Leave it to you haha.
I wonder if they come in a "Polished" finish?
Bill, what are you "screwing in"? Did you get another handle?
You think this GruvenParts RSI handle is ever gonna happen? I need somethin' within the next 6 weeks!
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Very nice Bill. Leave it to you haha.
I wonder if they come in a "Polished" finish?
Bill, what are you "screwing in"? Did you get another handle?
You think this GruvenParts RSI handle is ever gonna happen? I need somethin' within the next 6 weeks!
"Hollywood"

I put the AutoTechnica one back on, the black bolts sitting flush will certainly make it look much better. I'm sure he has it in polished, that seller has every bolt imaginable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Graphic designer.
















be careful Bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
be careful Bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 actually.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Paul,
Email sent.
"Hollywood"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I put the AutoTechnica one back on, the black bolts sitting flush will certainly make it look much better. I'm sure he has it in polished, that seller has every bolt imaginable.

Pic of the AutoTechnica?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
Pic of the AutoTechnica?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
be careful Bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
x2 actually.









I was j/k guys. Only a graphic designer would put so many 'o's' on 'so'.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Not bad, but definitly doesn't have the "finesse" of the piece Paul wants to make.
How much was that one $$?
I can't believe people aren't lining up to buy the GurvenParts one at $365.00








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Not bad, but definitly doesn't have the "finesse" of the piece Paul wants to make.
How much was that one $$?
I can't believe people aren't lining up to buy the GurvenParts one at $365.00








"Hollywood"









It hasn't been made in years, it was $350 new I think, I found one 'used' for $100. It's may not be as pretty as the RSi handle, but it's still very cool and very rare.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Best of Luck. I think this is a great piece, but unfortunately I have bigger fish to fry. My interior has always taken a back seat (no pun intended) and I need to work on the major aspects like new seats before I start focusing on the details.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for some billet hardware in the cabin


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I think I'm out for now, I had a lapse and bought an Audi TT fuel door off eBay to have put in while my car is in for paint.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_bump for some billet hardware in the cabin









I'd like 4 small aluminum pieces to slide onto the center of the a/c vents, u know, those little horizontal control tabs, they don't even need to be dimpled.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Bill email me a pic and I'll look into that








Final design is now posted in 1st thread.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Damn that thang is SCHAWEEEET! I'm definitely in!
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Bill email me a pic and I'll look into that








Final design is now posted in 1st thread.

U know, the little bumpy doohickey thingie u move the vent flaps around with. Wouldn't need any dimpling, would just slip over them. 
U guys really should make an A/C vent ring kit with these included as a set. Only GPA makes the rings now, they offered to sell me a PVC chrome plastic strip I could cut into pieces with scissors and stick on top.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Bill, wana send me those bits and we can look into it








Ive tried my best to render the image from the CAD screen, it looses its luster when I do the screen shot. 
But trust me on this, these parts are going to look amazing.
So...without further wait, if you are interested in the RSI billet grab handle, pls get in contact with me to set up payment.
We are in line at the CNC shop for final machining, they have already cut shape on a few. I will update with pics as I get them.








[email protected]


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Bill, wana send me those bits and we can look into it









What 'bits'? Do u mean remove one of my a/c vents and send it to you? U guys really need to get your hands on a local NB for specs, VW's made 1million+ of them to date.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Looking into it.
Bump for the Billet Grab Handle. Pls contact me direct if you are interested.
We're taking orders now.
[email protected]


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Pictures.............Pictures..............
Come on Paul. yer killin' me








"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Pictures.............Pictures..............
Come on Paul. yer killin' me








"Hollywood"









I know...Im bothering the shop on an hourly basis about it. Its coming...


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Interest in RSI Grab Handles from GruvenParts.com ? (GruvenParts.com)*

$380.00?? You are nuts.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Shop is working this weekend trying to get me some of these parts.
When you see them, you will want 1 I promise. 
As for pricing, go see what an RSI billet handle goes for








Its a big chunk of aluminum that will be the center of any custom new beetle interior !!


----------



## MtnVariant (Sep 1, 2001)

Not to mention that aluminun is up about 30 % in the month. Its more than I want to spend right now (Eurovan and NBC suspension etc) but understand the cost. 
Bump for a nice looking product.
Rob


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump again. 
I will have an update on our billet handles next week. 
Sorry for the delay, pls stay tuned!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Bump again. 
I will have an update on our billet handles next week. 
Sorry for the delay, pls stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I should be posting a pic of the almost finished handle today. 
The CNC shop lead is bringing it over with some billet pulleys they made for me. They need to finish off the back side, but I told him you guys were gonna kill me if I didnt produce some sort of evidence









Sorry for delays, they said the job is taking twice as long as they initially quoted due to the right side geometry. But thats the shape we wanted.
I'll be posting later today, stay tuned.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Heres a quick vid the shop foreman took on his phone (sorry for image quality).
You can see how they are building that right side, going around layers at a time. This is whats taking so long! Stay tuned, I will have better pics shortly.
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=308w9j6&s=3


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Geesh..........can't they speed that sucker up















"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah maybe they can speed it up a bit, but these guys are reeeeeellle good at what they do so Im letting them run it to make it look the best. They hate it when engineers like me make suggestions







More pics coming soon, hopefully today!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK the parts are starting to come off the CNC. They surely didnt account for 2.5 hrs of machine time so the price on this 1st batch might be hard to meet on the next go round. Anyways...
These arent polished up yet but they still look very good. We'll be dropping one in a NB tomorrow night and we'll post pics up after the install. All those that ordered - we should be shipping later this week. I want to make sure the finish is just right and Im awaiting some nice fasteners to dress it up more








Stay tuned for more pics and a formal product launch and thanks for extreme patience! This thing is a hefty chunk of aluminum!
All additional ppl interested in ordering, pls contact us, there is only a few being made on this 1st batch and most are accounted for.
























_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 8:09 PM 3-24-2008_

_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 8:23 PM 3-24-2008_


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 5:55 AM 3-25-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Paul,
Comin' along. Two questions. You gonna be able to match the finish on the shift knob I sent? You mentioned you might be able to send me a couple of "samples of the finish"??
Also, how are the small torx bolts gonna mount in all the little "dimples"? Are they actually gonna screw tightly in place?
Lastly, why does the hole for the "mounting bolt" not appear to be "centered" in the handle?
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:15 AM 3-25-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes we are going to match the finish of parts you provided. It looks like a light polished finish, as it came off machine its nearly exact. 
The "dimples" are threaded, so the bolts will thread in. They will screw tightly in place. I will have the fasteners hopefully today so you will see more complete pic (I just wanted to get you guys quick pics so you see I am making progress).
The mount holes are not centered - this is how the parts were designed, based off the handles we measured. It has to do with shape of the dash, there is more material above bolts than below. 
I will have install pics hopefully this evening. Stay tuned.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Sweet!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

OK more pics. We got the stainless hardware in just after we got back from test fit (thanks Scott!!!!!)
Part fit great and the stainless fasteners match the surface finish perfect. Very industrial look to it








Im sending it over to my polishing guy tomorrow to get the finish exact. Should have full product release and be shipping later this week.
If you still want one, get in touch with me asap. Theres a few left in this batch, and when they run out the price is probably going up. When I picked up the remainder of the parts today at the CNC shop, they informed me they had 5.5 hrs in EACH handle. And their time aint cheap, so we got away with 1 here



















































_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 6:00 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

My pleasure, Paul. Nice meeting you!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

The screws are supposed to be black Paul, can u get those?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Not on mine ha ha ha. The black will definitely look awesome on your car though Bill.
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:09 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

RSi grab handle with black bolts purchased!








Someone has dibs on my 'Rsi-look' handle already, but will post it up FS if it falls thru. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Customers have the option of stainless bolts as shown in pics or black. I will be posting the formal pics later this week showing both versions.
Also, we can chrome plate these, polish, anodize in any color, engrave, ect... 
For specialty options, pls email to discuss offline - [email protected]


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Bar arrived today, can't wait to open the box! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookie wut I found pics of today!
























Paul? PAUL?! Are u there Paul?!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

You won't be disappointed, I guarantee haha. (Got mine yesterday)!
I also guarantee Bill will be the first one to post pics LOLOL!
"Hollywood"


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 4:20 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_You won't be disappointed, I guarantee haha. (Got mine yesterday)!
I also guarantee Bill will be the first one to post pics LOLOL!
"Hollywood" 

Technically it arrived yesterday, but I didn't see it by the door and hold the box in my hand 'til this morning.








U can still beat me to it, I won't have time to install it 'til Saturday.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_U can still beat me to it, I won't have time to install it 'til Saturday.









My car's still in the body shop havin' the front clip painted. DAMN haha.
Wait 'til you see it (the handle). Really is a SPECTACULAR piece!
"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Bar arrived today, can't wait to open the box! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookie wut I found pics of today!
























Paul? PAUL?! Are u there Paul?!















Hey whats that thing? I wana make it!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_ Hey whats that thing? I wana make it!









They're the 2 parts on each side of the steering wheel. The OEM parts are plastic and just snap on and off. U would also need to offer the option for a blumenvasen port on the right hand side (left side for the Brits).
BTW, r u working on the A/C vent control caps?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

GruvenParts! Nice job on the RSI handle. I have the grab handle from AutoTechnica send over from Japan and it doesn't look good as your part. (Your is more closely designed to real RSI handle). 
Just remember to have it matte with NO running brush aluminum finish. The real finish is more of a flat with CLEAR COAT. Without this clear coat it will be more likey to stain and harder to clean. Please refer to Turbo S 3spokes steering wheel or Audi TT shifter ring base as a reference.
I may have to sign up for the part replace my AutoTechnica! (Anyone interested in a slightly used AutoTechnica handle!?







)


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_refer to Turbo S 3spokes steering wheel or Audi TT shifter ring base as a reference. )

The finish matches the TT Shifter Ring Base *perfectly* although I don't think there's a "clear-coat" on it, as when I used my Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish on it, the rag became quite black, like it would on a piece of sterling silver jewelery.
*P.S. Good to see ya back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope all's going well!!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
The finish matches the TT Shifter Ring Base *perfectly* although I don't think there's a "clear-coat" on it, as when I used my Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish on it, the rag became quite black, like it would on a piece of sterling silver jewelery.
*P.S. Good to see ya back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope all's going well!!








"Hollywood"









you may be right. I have to check the clear coat thing.
*P.S. not sure if i'm "back" maybe - dunno. i have no idea.










_Modified by Lorem at 7:35 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Just got home and opened it up and OMG is it sweet!









The Autotechnica is almost chrome compared to the Gruven finish, the Gruven bar matches the billet steering wheel spokes and glove box handle perfectly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One suggestion Paul. The left side attachment bolt should tighten up flush with the outside edge of the bar, that bolt hole is just too deep and massive. I'll hafta see if I can find a sleeve.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_*P.S. not sure if i'm "back" maybe - dunno. i have no idea.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_One suggestion Paul. The left side attachment bolt should tighten up flush with the outside edge of the bar, that bolt hole is just too deep and massive. I'll hafta see if I can find a sleeve. 

I'm already on it Bill








(Interesting you noticed the same thing)
"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Why not just cut the bolt with a Dremel? I assume the handle isn't mounting up because the bolt is bottoming out in the dash before it does in the GP handle?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep we're making Hollywood a sleeve and providing new longer bolt to move it closer to flush. You guys prob mentioned it but we didnt incorporate that change. No biggie, we'll sleeve it and bring the bolt head .010 under flush








Finish - I can definitely anodize clear if you want. It will make it easy to clean but will dull the surface -- see our crank pulleys for detail.
To get it to match the TT surround we had a multi step polish and I *think* we got it dead on. You tell me.
We can finish it however anyone wants though.
AC vent knobs, still looking at them, those are going to have alot of machining but the shop has them now and are scratching heads...
The left/right billet parts Bill posted - Those look nice! I need 1 to measure up but let me settle up with the NB RSI handles and evaluate the AC vent things 1st.
When do I get some pics installed? You guys are killing me







I might go buy a NB for myself, I want that RSI handle in something I drive!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_To get it to match the TT surround we had a multi step polish and I *think* we got it dead on. You tell me.

I thought so at first Paul, but, no.








Lam (*Lorem*), u never cease to amaze me with your incredibly discerning eye!








Late in the day, in shadow with the sun almost down, the bar seemed to match the Turbo S glove box, steering wheel spokes and blumenvasen.
Today I got into the car on a hot, sunny Saturday morning to run an errand and I looked at the bar and said to myself, huh, it looks kinda dull. Then I rolled down the convertible top. 
Not a glimmer, not a gleam, not a twinkle of sunlight was reflected off the bar, this thing sucked in light like a proverbial black hole. How would I best describe the color? Mouse gray.








The bar does not look 'hand-finished', it's not even vaguely polished. If you run your fingers lightly over the surface they come up gray. I took some WENOL, a German-made metal polish I use on my vintage BMW motorcycle and applied it ever so softly with a soft cloth. It came up black. I removed the polish with another cloth and the edges of the bar are now shiny and the interior flat sections have a sort of grainy finish. It look 10 times better now IMO, but I really need to remove it and go over it thoroughly. It now looks a lot more like the Autotechnica bar in appearance.
I'm not a metallurgist, but i think the Turbo S/ Audi TT parts were tumbled with something to get that clear coat effect, I have never had to polish those parts. Ever.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_The left/right billet parts Bill posted - Those look nice! I need 1 to measure up but let me settle up with the NB RSI handles and evaluate the AC vent things 1st.

U don't need one, they're no longer made, so now unobtainable, they're exactly the same size as the plastic OEM pieces.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Guess I'm not the only one that saw this, nor is Lam's the only discering eye!








My bar is on it's way back to Paul as we speak, along with the TT Shift Ring Base, to see what can be done regarding matching the TT finish EXACTLY! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't have a chance to hold mine up next to my TT trim pieces until this morning when I got my car back from the body shop, and agree with everything Bill has stated above! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I too tried polishing mine a bit with Mothers Mag & Aluminum polish, and had the same never-ending Black on the Rag results.
There must be some kind of finish on the TT pieces that allow them to be so beautiful and virtually maintenence free! I've never had to touch them, other than a light dusting, and they always look smooth, clean, and luxurious!








Don't fret...........Paul's standing behind these things 110%, and I have faith that he'll get it spot on, once he sees the TT piece side by side with the grab handle!
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_AC vent knobs, still looking at them, those are going to have alot of machining but the shop has them now and are scratching heads...

It can just be a small, slightly curved piece to cover the 'knobby' part, it doesn't have to be a 'U' shaped sleeve, although that would certainly be cool.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Guess I'm not the only one that saw this, nor is Lam's the only discering eye!








"Hollywood"









I'll leave that discussion to you two.








I think the S/TT parts were tumbled with sandstone pebbles or sandblasted or something like that.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I'll leave that discussion to you two.









Boy you really are an instigator, aren't ya?









_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I think the S/TT parts were tumbled with sandstone pebbles or sandblasted or something like that.

Whatever it is, I sure hope Paul can get it to match!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Whatever it is, I sure hope Paul can get it to match!








"Hollywood"









Yeah, me too, cuz I wanna send him my other Autotechnica/GPA stuff to do in the same finish. He can also copy them for production if he wants.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Why not just cut the bolt with a Dremel? I assume the handle isn't mounting up because the bolt is bottoming out in the dash before it does in the GP handle?

No, the mounting hole in the dash is a bottomless pit.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bill, we're making you a spacer and ordering longer bolt for the left side hole.
Waiting on Hollywood to send me back his handle with the TT ring so we can match them up.
We can anodize, clear. Or powder coat, clear. Once I do, there is no going back though so you guys have to decide ahead of time. I will try and get some clear anodize and clear powder coat samples to look at. I know from experience the clear anodize will dull the surface considerably, and thats why I didnt do it. I know it requires more cleaning without surface plating, but IMO it looks better.
Anyways, I'll do whatever you guys want, you are customer


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Thanks Paul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll go out at lunch and take some close ups of both the grab handle and the steering wheel spokes with the top down. In full sun the spokes have a nice warm shine, the grab handle had none, but I've polished it a bit now.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Paul, the handle and TT shift ring are on their way! You should have them in your hands by Wednesday or Thursday. Hopefully, once you see the TT shift ring, you'll better be able to tell us what the finish is & match it!
If you have any question regarding being able to match it, yes I think it would be a great idea if you can send me a couple of samples to look at, before doing something to my handle that can't be undone!
I'll wait to hear from you after you receive everything, and see what you think the TT finish is. The thing that Bill said that I agree with, is that the TT finish is "Maintenence Free". It never needs to be polished, never looses it's luster, and certainly doesn't produce any "black residue" on a rag. That's what leads me to think there may be some kind of clear-coat on it. You know better than I do, and again once you see it, hopefully you'll be able to tell.
"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Bar arrived today, can't wait to open the box! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookie wut I found pics of today!



























I'd definitly be interested in a pair of these, (if we can get the finish to match)








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Nope, no way it has a clear coat on it. I know this cuz I have a few nicks on my bottom one and, if it had a clear coat on it, it would chip away at those points. The nicks are simply dents.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

The "bottom one" what? Which piece are you talking about?
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_The "bottom one" what? Which piece are you talking about?
"Hollywood"









Steering wheel spoke.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Nope, no way it has a clear coat on it. I know this cuz I have a few nicks on my bottom one and, if it had a clear coat on it, it would chip away at those points. The nicks are simply dents.

x2. I had a spare set of Turbo S spokes that I sold and the bottom one was nicked up and it was just dents in the metal, no chipping clearcoat anywhere.
By the way, after my car gets painted later this month I'll be giving all of these sweet parts a serious look. Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I meant to mention that to you, somewhere back in this post. The Turbo S trim pieces (steering wheel spokes & glove box handle) are a *different finish* that the TT Trim Pieces (Vent Rings and Shift Surround).
I'm trying to get Paul to match the TT finish for my piece, which may not be the same thing you want, ya know?
I think the best way to insure you get what you want, is to mail him something to match it up against, like I did. 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I meant to mention that to you, somewhere back in this post. The Turbo S trim pieces (steering wheel spokes & glove box handle) are a *different finish* that the TT Trim Pieces (Vent Rings and Shift Surround).
I'm trying to get Paul to match the TT finish for my piece, which may not be the same thing you want, ya know?
I think the best way to insure you get what you want, is to mail him something to match it up against, like I did. 
"Hollywood"









Ahhhh, ur right, I think the TT pieces *do* have a clear coat, cuz I have the TT door lock light surrounds and they look 'shinier'.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Ahhhh, ur right, I think the TT pieces *do* have a clear coat, cuz I have the TT door lock light surrounds and they look 'shinier'.

See?








Anyhow, Paul will have my handle & shift surround this week to examine "side by side", and hopefully that will be enough for him to tell how to match it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
See?








Anyhow, Paul will have my handle & shift surround this week to examine "side by side", and hopefully that will be enough for him to tell how to match it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"









OK, so wut about ur OEM pieces? Now u'll have a mix of finishes!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

You guys are crazy.








In a good way... but still crazy.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

IMO, to make it NB specific, all the pieces should have the OEM Turbo S finish.








I'll send u my blumenvasen to match it all up Paul.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I'm glad you said "In YOUR opinion" ha ha. IMO, I'd like it to match the larger TT pieces that it's closer in proximity to, especially since I have plans in the future to ditch my Turbo S steering wheel for something else!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

That still leaves u with your glove box handle, inside door handles and blumenvasen.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Glove box handle is facing downward, hardly notice it, door handles are far enough away so that it's not an issue.
You have to remember, that with those TT Vent Surrounds, not to mention the Shifter Base Surround, that finish is the most noticeable, and becomes the theme.
















"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

OMFG, u forgot the gauge cluster needles!








j/k ya dude.


----------



## FiftyPence (Apr 25, 2004)

Hollywood,
I notice that the dash vents in the NB are exactly the same as the MkIV R32 and also I imagine every MkIV Golf. Have you considered fitting the billet aluminum dash vents or is the billet finish against your current theme?
Note: the billet aluminum defroster vents are an aftermarket part not an OEM R32 part. I just mentioned the R32 because that is what I had prior to my NB and I had the billet defroster vents in the R32 and noticed the NB has the same.


_Modified by FiftyPence at 12:42 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FiftyPence)*

No, stayin' with the TT Vents. I LUV 'em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Aren't the R32 vents square?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Yeah they're square, I have no idea what buddy is talking about.


----------



## FiftyPence (Apr 25, 2004)

By dash vents I am referring to the small roundvents on the top of the dash not the ones which face into the vehicle. Capiche?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FiftyPence)*

Side window defogger/defroster vents.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Sheeesh, can't believe how hard it is to get a good pic! Is this actually a billet insert or the typical VW craptastic plastic PVC 'aluminum'. I can tell u that the R32 shifter uses a PVC aluminum surround, I pulled it off and threw it in the trash.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I've (purposly) chosen to leave these (Side defroster rings) alone for the time being. Trying a little of the "less is more" approach. haha.
I tried some a while back & it just looked like a bit of "over-kill" to me, although I know other's like it. I'm not terribly opposed to them, but just want to leave a little "space" for now.
"Hollywood"


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 4:52 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I like the dimpled ones I have from blankblankblank.com (don't wanna piss Paul off!







).



















_Modified by Billsbug at 3:45 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## FiftyPence (Apr 25, 2004)

This thread is going way off topic.


_Modified by FiftyPence at 12:58 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FiftyPence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiftyPence* »_This thread is going way off topic. 

Thx to u.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Bar installed. U can see how the rounded edge and fronts are shiny and the top is flat and grainy. It matches the other dimpled pieces pretty well, but if u look to the left at the steering wheel spokes, u can see they have a different finish.



















_Modified by Billsbug at 9:09 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Close up of a spoke.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I like the dimpled ones

Yeah, those are the ones I tried. They weren't bad but I just felt they looked a bit unnecessary & "gratuitous". In particular, I wasn't crazy about the way they just sat & stuck up on the dash.
"Hollywood"


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:21 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(HollywoodsBug)*

U r right and I completely agree, they really need to be filed down by about 50% so they lay flatter. Sounds like another job for Paul.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Bar installed. U can see how the rounded edge and fronts are shiny and the top is flat and grainy. It matches the other dimpled pieces pretty well, but if u look to the left at the steering wheel spokes, u can see they have a different finish.

Yeah no doubt! Couple of issues goin' on here. First, the finish on the handle itself isn't consistent. Second, I think you (me, & each person who buy's this), is gonna have to send Paul an example to match the finish to.
There are just way too damn many variations on what people call "Aluminum" or "Brushed Aluminum" for him to match it to.
Lastly, *you're* gonna have to decide which of those interior trim pieces to use as your "theme/guide", and then work around that, as I've done with the TT finish.
Paul should be getting my handle and TT shift ring today or tomorrow, so I'll certainly let ya know what he says! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Like I posted b4, I want the S finish.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Bar installed. U can see how the rounded edge and fronts are shiny and the top is flat and grainy. It matches the other dimpled pieces pretty well, but if u look to the left at the steering wheel spokes, u can see they have a different finish.
















Holy smokes that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Billsbug at 9:09 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_ Holy smokes that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, the only thing missing is the vent control covers.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Well, Paul's received my handle back, along with the TT Shift Ring. Now it's up to the alchemist's & metallurgists to figure out exactly how to match it.
I'll keep everyone posted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## d.sully.VR6 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

where are you guys getting these dimpled rings from? gruvenparts im assuming? do they take custom orders? i've been wanting to do this for awhile now... any help would be appreciated

_Modified by d.sully.VR6 at 6:25 AM 4-15-2008_


_Modified by d.sully.VR6 at 6:26 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (d.sully.VR6)*

This is Paul's thread, so PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
I'd definitly be interested in a pair of these, (if we can get the finish to match)








"Hollywood"








x2


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Yo Paul,
Just thought I'd send a "shout out" on the Tex to see how the shop's commin' matchin the TT finish?








"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Still working on it Steve. It looks like a powder coat, definitely not anodize. Trying to get some samples out of the powder coater to mail you.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Thanks Paul. I appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Obviously, the sooner the better.








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Hmmmm, so the TT aluminum trim parts are painted?!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I know..............sounds strange to me too, but I guess you have to trust the *experts*.
I'm not going to have them touch the handle, until I get the samples in my hand, and check them against the TT Vents.
I just hope this isn't going to turn into *weeks*.








As it is, *ECS* is already holding me up *BIG TIME* waiting on the Rear Rotors for my brake kit, which was ordered in *FEBRUARY*.








Don't mean to go off on a tangent, but I've got to vent somewhere. I've already missed the April Shows, and now it looks like May's gonna be a bust!








At this rate, I'll be lucky to make June!
Anyhow, at least I got the Calipers, which are out at Ruf as we speak, being "Tweaked"








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Aren't the rotors just an OEM R32 part?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

No, I believe they (the Calipers) come from the 337 Anniversary Edition. I ordered the Stage I V2 rears, and apparently they machine each set (of Rotors) as they're ordered.








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

*"As it is, ECS is already holding me up BIG TIME waiting on the Rear Rotors for my brake kit, which was ordered in FEBRUARY."*
I said rotors, not calipers, aren't they a direct fit part from the R32?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

That sucks Steve, but my car has been parked for a week because ECS mailed me the wrong lugs.








They were good about it, but still.


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 1:09 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_That sucks Bill, but my car has been parked for a week because ECS mailed me the wrong lugs.








They were good about it, but still.


I think u mean Steve.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Oops, I should read more carefully I guess.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_*"As it is, ECS is already holding me up BIG TIME waiting on the Rear Rotors for my brake kit, which was ordered in FEBRUARY."*
I said rotors, not calipers, aren't they a direct fit part from the R32?


Not according to ECS.
"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_That sucks Steve, but my car has been parked for a week because ECS mailed me the wrong lugs.








They were good about it, but still.

_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 1:09 PM 4-21-2008_

Yeah, I get the feeling those guys are *over-worked* and *under-staffed*!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Paging *Mikes72sb*, paging *Mikes72sb*, *Mikes72sb* the resident brake expert please report to the forum.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Just got this reply from ECS re: my rear rotors. Hopefully this will clear up the confusion:
*"Did you do the two piece rears? That's what I'm thinking they are... If not, then the rear rotors are basically just a stock GLI / R32, however if they are slotted or drilled, that process needs to be done. The rotor hats have to be machined, anodized and laser etched, the rings need to be made, then everything bolted together and checked for runout"*
I *DID* order the Stage 1v2 Rear Set Up which are two piece floating Cross Drilled Slotted Rotors, so that may explain the wait!
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:11 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Hi Paul,
Any news??








I'm anxious to get the sample(s) so we can get this resolved, and I can install this Beauty.








"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Steve -
Your parts are at the powder coater. They are trying to match your Audi TT ring and have ordered the powder. 
Once it comes in, they will provide a swatch and send to you for evaluation. 
I wish it could happen faster, its pretty tough to get the finish exactly as you want it.
But we will!! Stay tuned man.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Thanks for the update Paul. I appreciate you doing what ever you can to make this happen *as quickly as possible*. I'm missing shows I was planning on doing left and right (not just your fault, I'm also waiting for stuff from my pal in Mexico, as well as from ECS tuning).
Just seems like nothing's going smootly for me at the moment!








Look forward to receving the swatches!








"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Yo Paul,
Gonna try & give you a call this week. Any word on the Powder????








"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

We have a very nice TT powder coat picked out, it took about 10 books worth of swatches going thru, and the swatch book is being sent up to Hollywood now.
Once we get his coated, we'll decide if we also want to add a powder coat to his and I will show you guys some pics to help you decide. It should match the TT coating pretty close and will provide a very durable finish that you can shine with a rag, no need for any compound.
The powder coater Im working with isnt super fast, but the guy has been doing this for 25 yrs and knows interior parts well. Since the powder coat for interior parts is somewhat dependant on the shop that applies it, I dont want to risk going with a high volume, Caterpillar type shop. This guy is very picky, and thats exactly why I want to use him. 
Stay tuned, I know this is taking a while. The parts look amazing, and with a good powder coat it will be a show stealer, I promise!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Paul,
A couple things I've had a chance to think about following our conversation.
1.) I thought (at least I was under the impression), that you were going to have the powder coater mail me an actual sample (Piece of Aluminum w/the finish on it), rather than a picture / swatch in a catalog? I'm just not sure how accurate I'm going to be able to be with this picture, without actually seeing it on a chuck of aluminum, you know?
2.) In the meantime, while I've been waiting to hear from you, I've be in touch with several people on the Audi Forums regarding this finish, and have gotten some very interesting opinions. Here's just one:
*"My educated opinion is backed by 7 years of working with metal as a welder/fabricator, and about 12 years of paintballing, where EVERYTHING is anodized, and just about everyone strips/re-anno's their equipment. Its anodized for sure, I'll say that 100%, the surface finish on the part is where I'm not 100% certain.

You want technical? Aim for a 10-16 Ra finish before anodizing, but you don't have a finish comparator, so you're probalby SOL there. You'll have to talk to the anodizer about what you have in mind for the actual anodizing. The anodized finish will vary depending on which grade of aluminum you're using, and how long it sits in the tank, so theres a lot of variables. I'd expect a professional anodizing shop to have samples.. check into that."*
If you'd like to check out the thread, it's"
http://www.audiforums.com/m_874973/tm.htm
3.) I've also sent an email to someone who's one of the technical advisors on the Audi Forum in Germany, and am waiting to see if he can get me an "definitive" answer from Audi, regarding the finish they use on the TT Interior Trim pieces.
Having read through all this info, I'm a little "spooked" about the powder-coat "theory", ya know? And especially without being able to see in "applied" on an actual "sample". *Can you send me an actual sample?*
"Hollywood"













_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:52 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm.
Steve if you tell me you want anodized finish with a 10-16 Ra before anodizing I can have it done pronto. We DO have a finish comparator so we can replicate that with no problem.
They have to order a qty of the powder and will not place that order until I tell them that is definitely what I want. So shooting an aluminum scrap part ahead of time is not practical from an economic or timeline sense.
The swatch is the true finish, and thats what is used in industry for matching surface finish. 
All that said, you are the customer and I KNOW you want this a specific way. So I'll do whatever you want, but realize there is additional time and cost involved in getting the actual powder coat sample delivered ahead of time.
Ive seen the clear anodize on my own parts (crank pulley, pwr steering pulley) and we started with 32 Ra which is still pretty close to 10-16 Ra. It comes out dull, thats just what sulfuric acid does to aluminum. 
I will defer to whatever finish you want, though. 
If your contact can help more, the metal is 6061-T651 aluminum and is currently at 63 Ra. We can polish to 10-16 Ra.
The tough part here is that Audi did a process on the original parts, whatever it was, and did all their parts the same way. Replicating that is difficult, but I think we can get close on the powder coat.
You tell me, man. I will do whatever you want, but actual samples will take time and $. The swatch is what is commonly used.
As a side note, I will find out what it would take to strip the bar back if this finish Ive selected is not to your liking.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Paul,
I can't tell you what "finish" I want, other than to tell you I need it to match the shift ring I sent!







This is all getting way too complicated for me. I'm just a guy who wants a grab bar to match a finish on a piece I sent you.








When you say you've anodized your own parts, and they came out "dull", it makes me wonder. The Audi pieces aren't extremely "shiny" and are a bit "dull", don't you think?? Also, if they were clear-coated after being anodized, wouldn't that bring back up the shine/finish a bit? Again, this is all guessing on my part. I have no background in metallurgy. (Can't even spell it).
I thought I'd leave all the "science" up to the "professionals". There just seem to be way too many different opinions on this to make a call & I certainly don't have the experience or education to tell you what to do, other than to say "match the TT trim pieces".
Here's yet another opinion posted by a guy on the Audi Forum:
*"im 99% sure its brushed anodized aluminum. 
i work for a company called bang & olufsen that some of you may have heard of. we sell very high-end home audio systems, but we also make optional audio systems for the S8, R8, S5, etc. 
anyway, one of the main things we do is make speaker cabinets in anodized aluminum. because the company is so good at it, B&O has been used as a supplier for many Audi trim pieces. B&O also makes brake calipers for Lamborghini. 
all of this stuff is anodized aluminum (its aluminum that gets chemically hardened to be like steel) with a machine-brushed finish."*
Does this shed any additional light on it for you??








I do need the piece back by the end of the month! I spent the $$ on it, so that I'd have it for the show season this year, two months of which (April & May) I've missed *(not your fault)*.
Let me see what the swatch looks like when it arrives. It seems from this most recent post (above), that maybe this guy has the most believable guess, at least it is possible that Audi may have "subbed out" the pieces to Bang & Olfson.
Keep in touch.
"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Oh good lord.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Oh good lord.

Yeah, I know...........but you know what? This is what makes the difference between just buying somthing & bolting it on your car, and having a mod that's truely *exceptional*, which when all is said and done, I believe (with Paul's help), this will be! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Oh good lord..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Oh good lord...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Oh good lord.


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Oh good lord..


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Oh good lord...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I'm not laughin'








"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Paul,
P.S. Did you read the post above from the guy who works at Bang & Olfsen? What's yours/your finishing guy's opinion on the "Brushed Anondized" finish?
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:08 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Swatch arrived, color looks "Close", but hard to tell from a piece of paper sample.
Paul's been kind enough to offer to have one of his pieces powder-coated in the color we think is correct, & send it to me to check out.
With any luck, I'll have it in my hands in a couple of weeks to hold next to some of my TT trim, and if it's correct can tell Paul to go ahead and shoot the handle!
"Hollywood"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

The test parts are going to the powder coater today. Hopefully he can get this done next week, Ive told him I may do alot of may parts in this color, so hopefully that will motivate them with some business. 
Stay tuned man


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Paul,
Let me know as soon as you have something. If you can O/N it to me to save time, I'd be happy to cover the postage!








"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Just to update, got a call from Paul. Powdercoat has been ordered, and Pauls' having a couple of test pieces done to send me, one without clear coat, one with. Once I receive them (hopefully this coming week), I'll be checking them against my interior TT trim pieces for color/finish/texture match, and hopefully get this moving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm dying to post pics!!!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

It does look sick but $400? I hope it would be made out of titanium for that price!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta4Life)*

Hey Paul,
Once we get the finish on the bar matched up and done, I think I've got another project for ya!








We'll talk! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------

